# Date Completed and Date Awarded ?



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I am filling ACS Skill Application form online. Now I am stuck in Qualification sections where they asked for Date Completed and Date Awarded.

As there in no explicit date mentioned when the degree / certificate was awarded. Only dates mentioned are when I get certificate / degree / transcript issued and session i.e. 2004 - 2006.

Issue date is the date when I requested university / college to issue me the transcript. 
As I have attached image of my Master Transcript which contains a date (when transcript was issued upon my request) and session 2004 - 2006.

Know I want to know how to fill these tow fields. I can manage to fill Date Completed and confused about Date Awarded that what to write there.

Thanks
Mehar


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Mehar,

Just to clarify, if you have studied 3 years bachelor degree course starting from 1996-1999, for some reasons you have kept arrears, then in Year 2000 you have cleared your paper and obtained degree. Then following should be written:
Date Completed - 1999
Date Awarded - 2000

If you have cleared all your papers within stipulated time, then it should say as 
Date Completed - 1999
Date Awarded - 1999

Trust this clarifies. All the best.

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Jaffar I got it.


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

Date Completed is the date when you completed your course

Date Awarded is the date on your Degree Certificate AKA Convocation Date.


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I have couple of questions regarding ACS skill assessment.

1. I completed my B.Tech IT in 2006 and had some arrears and cleared it on Jan 2008, will ACS consider my degree for skill assessment?

2. I'm have been working from Sep 2006 to till date into IT, will ACS consider my experience from the date I started to work or from degree awarded (Jan 2008) to me?

3. If ACS consider my experience from Sep 2006 then i'm 5+yrs, if from Jan 2008 then i'm only 4+yrs

Thanks in advance for your valuable answers.


----------

